# Taipan Kamasu Lure



## Martinowitsch (4. Februar 2013)

Servus miteinander,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner Rute  für 16er bis 20er Shads um an der Donau vom Ufer zu fischen. Dabei bin  ich über die oben genannte Rute gestolpert. 
http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Taipan-Kamasu-Lure
Die  verwendeten Teile machen ja nen recht guten Eindruck und in dem Video schaut die  Aktion ja ganz nett aus. Aber find kaum wirklich "unabhängige"  Meinungen (soll nicht bös gegenüber den bode jungs gemeint sein!) über die Rute. Hat seit neustem noch mal sonst jemand die Rute gefischt? Ich wohn in Wien, also mal eben selbst in die Hand nehmen is leider schwierig.
Freu mich auf eure Antworten #h


----------



## Colli_HB (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Hallo Martinowitsch,

ich kann dir die Rute nur empfehlen. Habe meine jetzt ca. 6 Monate und bin schwer begeistert.
Die Verarbeitung und das Gewicht sind super.
Du solltest aber eine 4000er Rolle dran machen, da sie sonst etwas kopflastig ist. 
Ich fische eine 4000er Biomaster.

Also wenn Du Jigköpfe zwischen 14-28 gr. fischt, dann ist die Rute top! Für leichtere Köpfe ist sie überdimensioniert.

Klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Martinowitsch (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Hey danke! Das hört sich gut an! Weißt du welcher Blank in der Rute verarbeitet wurde? Mit welcher Rute würdest du sie etwa vergleichen? Meine meist verwendeten Köpfe sind zwischen 20-35g, manchmal auch etwas mehr. Was würdest du denn sagen, was so das Maximum ist? Vielen Dank schon mal...#6


----------



## Colli_HB (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Welcher Blank das genau ist weiß ich leider nicht, soll aber sonst an einer wesentlich teureren Rute verbaut sein.

Also ich hab in der Weser und in der Elbe auch schon mal mit 36 gramm Köpfen gefischt. Ging auch sehr gut. 
Mehr habe ich bisher noch nicht benötigt.
Ich fische meißt Köder zwischen 12 und 20 cm.
Selten auch größer....

Meine Kumpels sind totale Shimano Freaks und sich auch sehr bebeistert von der Kamasu.


----------



## Martinowitsch (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Ich denke ich werd sie demnächst mal ordern und mir angucken, kann sie ja immer noch zurück schicken...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Da ich (ja, ich bin der Bekloppte auf dem Video) das Teil getestet habe BEVOR ich beim Bode angefangen habe - Das Teil ist wirklich gut und ich kann die Aussagen von Colli bestätigen.
Ich fische die Rute mit einer FinNor Sportfisher 3500, die passt auch perfekt auf den Stock

Es gab in der Vergangenheit aber noch einen unabhängigen Test, der wird wohl in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten veröffentlicht. Und die Tester waren ebenfalls begeistert, mehr kann und darf ich aber dazu noch nicht sagen - lasst euch überraschen...


----------



## jsfisherman (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Hi, komme sozusagen aus dem Großraum „Bode“ ;-) sprich ich bin Mittelrheinangler und hab den Stock auch. Leicht, schnell und klasse im Handling. Von meiner Seite ne klare Empfehlung!
Beste Grüße
JH


----------



## siloaffe (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Gude 

Das du recht wenig über die Rute findest dürfte daran liegen das sie noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt, und Taipan NOCH NICHT so etabliert wie z.B. ABU oder Shimano, etc..... ist. 

Ich hatte die Rute schon recht oft beim Bode in den Fingern und fische selbst (neben ner Fantasista Nano und Yabai) die kleinere Version, die Burakku Lure die den Fantasistas in nichts nachsteht. In dieser klasse sehe ich auch die Kamasu, jedoch ist das mit 72g angegebene Wg mMn untertrieben, zumindest ist sie etwas kräftiger als meine 70g Yabai. 

Die Kamasu werde ich mir zu 99,9% auch noch genehmigen bevors im Juni anne Bodden geht


----------



## Colli_HB (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

@asphaltmonster: wo wird der Test erscheinen?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xu93-5C3GDQ


----------



## fr@nk60 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xu93-5C3GDQ




Und, ist der Testbericht inzwischen erschienen?

Eigentlich brauch ich den nicht mehr. Hab mir die Rute bei Bode in Heidesheim geholt und bin nach dem ersten Test am letzten Sonntag mehr als begeistert.
Die Rute wurde mit einem guten Hecht um die 90cm (ist mir vor dem vermessen aus den Händen geglitten#d) und zwei Zandern entschneidert. Ich habe Bleiköpfe zwischen 15gr. und 25gr. mit dem Fox Rage Legend  in 15cm geworfen, wobei noch Platz nach oben ist . Auch die leichteren Gewichte meistert sie hervorragend. Und noch eins, ich habe noch nie eine solche Rückmeldung beim auftreffen des Bleikopfes auf den Boden erhalten. Auch bei großen Weiten ist das Ködergefühl klasse, gefischt wird mit einer 15er Power Pro.
Mit einer 4000er Spro Gold Arc ist die Rute recht gut balanciert.

Kurzum, klasse Teil, das auch bei großen Fängen nicht in die Knie geht. Habe den Kauf nicht bereut.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*



fr@nk60 schrieb:


> Und, ist der Testbericht inzwischen erschienen?



Nein, soll im Herbst erscheinen.


----------



## master030 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

@ asphaltmosnter 

Hast du eine der SAGA DL Ruten schon gefischt oder machst dur nur Werbung dafür.

Suche eine Einsteiger Rute zum Gufieren für einen Freund zum Geburtstag sollte 50 Euro nicht übersteigen, liest sich ja Recht gut die Produktbeschreibung.

Kannst du eine Einschätzung über diese Ruten Preisgeben.

MfG Daniel


----------



## siloaffe (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Hey bin nicht Asphltmonster aber ich hatte die Ruten Samstag noch in der Hand..... 

Für den Pres sind die Ruten klasse! 
Jedoch würde ich eher zu ner J.C. Rute raten die sind zwar etwas teurer aber fürs Gufi angeln besser geeignet. 

Das Beste wäre mMn ein Gutschein da jeder ein anderes Gefühl für Ruten hat und daher aus einem guten und gut gemeinten geschenk oft ein Staubfänger wird!!!!!! 

LG Markus


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Ich mache da keine Werbung für, sondern mein Arbeitgeber...

Die Ruten sind ok, (vor allem für den Preis) man kann sie zum Gummifschangeln nehmen, das Bild stammt vom Testfischen mit den Ruten. 
Klar gibt es immer bessere, aber dann steigt auch der Preis.

Schreib mir mal eine PN wo und mit was für Ködergewichten ihr fischen wollt, dann gehe ich näher darauf ein.
Oder wenn möglich, komm in den Laden, dann kannste die auch mal "begrabbeln"

Der Vorschlag vom Siloaffe mit dem Gutschein ist wirklich nicht verkehrt und das raten wir auch jedem Kunden: einen Gutschein & was kleines (Wobbler o.ä.) "oben drauf", damit man was in der Hand hat.

Die JC-Spin de Luxe sind im Moment in der "normalen" WG-Klasse bis 60gr im Moment ausverkauft, kommen aber wieder, wir warten händeringend drauf.


----------



## sam1000-0 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Kann man die Kamasu  Lure mit der Smoke Spin von der Rückmeldung her vergleichen?


----------



## siloaffe (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Ich kenne die Smoke zwar nicht aber die Rückmeldund lässt sich mit der, der Rocksweeper, Yabai, Oren`ji..... vergleichen. 

Jedoch ist das Wg mMn stark untertrieben ich würds, vom Gefühl her eher bis 100g einstufen. 
Die kleine Schwester die Burakku Lure verträgt auch etwas mehr als die angegebenen 46g ich hab an den Bodden 16er Kopytos am 21g kopf mit der kleinen Rute gefischt und hatte nicht das Gefühl das die Rute überlastet wäre, der Köder lies sich auch sehr gut starten ohne das die Rute sich großartig verneigt hat


----------



## master030 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Recht herzlichen Dank an Siloaffe und Asphaltmonster werde die Rute mal bestellen, der Junge fischt jetzt eine Rute von YAD 2,5m 30-60 gramm, die ist Butterweich mit ner 4000er Freilaufrolle auf Zander und Hecht.

Denke diese Rute wird da schon eine Steigerung seien.

Ich liebeugele ja auch schon auf die Burakku Lure, ich fische jetzt die Bushwhacker 20-60 gramm für Köder 10-15 cm und Jigs 10-30 gramm, bin auch eigentlich zufrieden, aber mir fehlt die Feinfühligkeit bei Köpfen von 10-17 gramm.

Man merkt den Köder erst richtig gut ab 20 gramm Kopf, würde mir deshalb lieber ne Rute zwischen 15-50 gramm holen und auf 15er Shads verzichten, wenn das Ködergefühl im unteren bereich besser Wäre.

Zu meinen anderen Favorieten zählen Fox Shad Jigger 2,5m 15-50 gramm, Baitjigger M 2,40 0-50 gramm oder eine Fantasista Nano 2,5m 15-50 gramm in der Bucht Preis sollte so bei 200 Euro liegen.

MfG Daniel


----------



## siloaffe (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat Bountyhunter die Shadjigger (ich meine zumindestsie wäre es. 

Ich hab si letzte Woche mal gefischt und bin absolut entäuscht. 
Die Rückmeldung war grottenschlecht selbst mit 21g auf Kiesgrund war das aufsetzen kaum zu spüren  

Die Fantasista Nano ist top!!!
Ich fische die 2,80er 20-65g ne Sehr gute und feine Rückmeldung, nur die Spitze könnte für meine Fischerei noch nen tacken steifer sein..... 

Da ist die Burakku schon besser in der Spitze und trotzdem genau so feinfühlig. Einziger Nachteil; bei langsam/flach abfallenden Steinpackungen hat man durch die Fehlenden cm den ein oder anderen Hänger mehr als mit der 2,80er Fantasista Nano


----------



## master030 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Das ist wirklich erstaunlich als ich die Shad Jigger im Laden in der Hand hatte neben der Rocksweeper 2,74 20-50 gramm, fühlte Sie sich mind. genauso Straff an, so kann der Eindruck täuschen. Machte wirklich einen guten Eindruck die 2,45m auch null Kopflastigkeit.

Ein Freund hatt sich die Fanta Nano in 2,80 20-65 gramm geholt, bin leider noch nicht zum Probefischen gekommen, weil an der Oder das Wasser immer noch sehr hoch steht und er noch nicht mit seinem Boot rausfährt.

Denn werde ich mich entscheiden  Fanta Nano in 2,8m oder die 2,5m Version(wegen Ködergefühl zw. 10-17 gramm) oder die Burakku Lure, obwohl mir eine etwas weichere Spitze sehr entgegenkommt da ich den Köder nicht über die Rute beschleunige, sonder bekennender Faulenzer bin.

MfG Daniel


----------



## buddah (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Ich hab ne Fanta nano 2,50m und ich würde nicht die Große für dein Köderspektrum nehmen. Die kleine kann 14 g Köpfe und 16 des shad noch gut ab....  Ab 10g + 10 cm Trainer macht sie sich gut!!!

Schau dir mal die Stalker an. Ich find sie besser als die fanta und fast so gut wie die Rocke... Allerdings würde ich sie jederzeit ner abu vorziehen... Die Verarbeitung ist Hammer... Welten besser !!!


----------



## master030 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Hearty Rise Ruten kannte ich vorher noch garnicht, finde auch keine Erfahrungsberichte im Internet, außer das Veit diese Ruten fischt.

MfG Daniel


----------



## Pfiffikuss (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Nun in diversen Foren in Österreich und der Schweiz liest man nur gutes über die Hearty Rise Ruten.Diese sind mittlerweile auch bei Premium-Tackle zu bekommen! Meine Neugierde haben die Stöcke auf jeden Fall geweckt.


----------



## MoselBarbe (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Im Prinzip sind die hearty ähnlich wie die Shimano Aori. Kollege hat beide in der Hand. Er meinte für den Preisunterschied nehmen die sich nicht viel. Ich bin mit meiner Aori sehr zufrieden. Bekomme ja für den Preis drei Aoris. 

Petri 
MoselBarbe


----------



## buddah (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Nur wesentlich hochwertiger!! 

Ich fisch in dem WG Bereiche:
St. Croix Legend Extrem LXS70MHF2
Rocke Nano
Hearty Rise Stalker
Fanta Nano

Die St. Croix ist ausser Konkurrenz und die Rocke super - sensibel und straff. Warsch die beste GufiRute am deutschen Markt...
Aber die Stalker ist fast genau so... a bissel weniger Kontakt und ein wenig straffer dafür ist die Verarbeitung einfach Top und auch noch schick!! !! 

Meine Rocke war erst vor zwei Wochen beim Rutenbauer( und ich hab eine der ersten) Leitring hat sich gelöst sowie der Griffdeckel am Blank!! 
Meine Fanta musste ich reklamieren da sich der Rollenfusshalter löste!!


----------



## master030 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Rocksweeper ist optisch wahrlich ein Hammer und im Laden hat Sie sich echt gut angefühlt, aber die 2,74 20-50 gramm was meine Favorisierte Gewichtsklasse wäre, war mega Kopflastig, würde es die in 2,5m geben wäre die Rute eine Option.

Die Probleme mit den Fantas schrecken mich echt ein Bissl ab Sie mir bei Ebay zu holen. 

Achso um mal zum Thema zurrück zu kommen wie siehts eigentlich mit der Kopflastigkeit bei der Taipan Kamasu Lure aus, im Video wird gesagt mit ner 3000 ausgewoge Rute, passt das ???

MfG Daniel


----------



## buddah (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Wenn dann die kleine 2,44 Rocke für das Köderspektrum!! Dafür ist sie optimal! Aber wie gesagt umbedingt vorher begrabbeln


----------



## Pfiffikuss (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

@ buddah
Kannst Du denn auch was zur der neuen Hearty Predator sagen? Die Serie ist ja auf dem Stalker Blank aufgebaut und soll eine ahnliche gute Rückmeldung wie die Rocke haben nur um Längen besser verarbeitet und ne bessere Balance haben.


----------



## buddah (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Soweit ich weiss ist die Pretator die Stalker nur mit Kontergewichten... Ob der Griff anders ist weiss ich nicht... Der Blank soll der selbe sein!!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*



master030 schrieb:


> Achso um mal zum Thema zurrück zu kommen wie siehts eigentlich mit der Kopflastigkeit bei der Taipan Kamasu Lure aus, im Video wird gesagt mit ner 3000 ausgewoge Rute, passt das ???MfG Daniel



Das gibts bei der Rute nicht... Das war keine Massenproduktion. Die Burraku fische ich mit einer 3000er Ballistic, die Kamasu mit einer 3000er FinNor Sportfischer, eine 3000er Battle war auch schon drann.


----------



## Pikehunterr (3. August 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Hat einer von euch die Kamasu Lure auch schon vom Boot aus gefischt?


----------



## u-see fischer (3. August 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Liebäugel ja auch mit der Taipan Kamasu Lure, jedoch "Zur Zeit nicht Lieferbar". Wäre, wenn lieferbar, nach Bode (Frechen) gefahren um die Angelrute mal in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. August 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Wir erwarten im Moment händeringend die neue Lieferung - aber der Lieferant macht "Mucken", leider.

Ja, ich habe beide Modelle schon vom Boot gefischt, keine Probleme damit.


----------



## master030 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Suche eine Rute zum Hecht/Zanderangeln hauptsächlich am Bodden für Köder 15 -20 cm an, 14-30 Gramm Köpfen. 


Und an der Oder mit Köder 10-13 cm, Köpfe von 20-40 evtl. mal 50 Gramm.

Als reine Gummirute zum Faulenzen.

Ich liebeugelte auf die Baitjigger H und die Kamasu Lure.

Wichtig wäre mir das die Rute mit einer 4000er Rolle ziemlich im Gleichgewicht ist, die Rute so eine ausegeprägte Spitzenaktion hat und sehr Sensibel ist. 

Von der Ausstattung(Ringe,Duplon...) gefällt mir die Kamasu eigentlich besser. 

Wann ist die Rute wieder verfügbar ???

MfG Daniel


----------



## Colli_HB (31. August 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Hallo Daniel,

die Kamasu ist nen Brett. Ist genau mein Ding, daher bin ich damit super zufrieden. Aber ausgeglichen ist auch mit ner 4000er Biomaster noch nicht ganz.

Die Baitjigger ist sensibler, kann aber auch gut was wegstecken.

So wie Du es beschrieben hast, würde ich dir die Baitjigger empfehlen. 

Gruß Colli


----------



## master030 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Danke für dein Einwurf, ist echt ne schwere Entscheidung.

Sind ja auch beides Ruten die man nicht ohne weiteres begrabbeln kann, ohne ne Deutschland Reise zu machen.

Ab wieviel Gramm Jigkopf kommt bei dir ein moderates Ködergefühl (Grundkontakt) zustande ???

MfG Daniel


----------



## Colli_HB (1. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Ich fische nur die Kamasu. Am besten gefallen mir 17gr. Jigs mit 6" Ködern. Aber alles andere funktioniert auch prima.


----------



## spin73 (14. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*



buddah schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss ist die Pretator die Stalker nur mit Kontergewichten... Ob der Griff anders ist weiss ich nicht... Der Blank soll der selbe sein!!!!



Griff ist schlanker, Kontergewicht fest verbaut, gleicher Blank. Du sagst die Rocksweeper hätte ne bisschen bessere Rückmeldung? Kann ich so nicht teilen, bzw. finde ich die gleichwertig, nur das die Verarbeitung der Predator um Welten besser ist und mehr ab kann als die Abu. Auf jeden Fall eine geile Rute, die man nicht mehr so schnell aus der Hand legt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Kleine Info: die kleine Schwester der "Kamasu", die "Bakkaru" gibt es bald auch in 2,70m und nicht nur in 2,45m... Die Vorablieferung ist gestern bei uns eingetroffen und wohl ab nächste Woche im Handel.


----------



## Colli_HB (18. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Cool, die muss ich mir auch mal angucken!

Im aktuellen Blinker ist auch ein Rutentest. Meiner Meinung nach wurde die Rute dort gut beschrieben!


----------



## makomatic (18. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*



master030 schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre mir das die Rute mit einer 4000er Rolle ziemlich im Gleichgewicht ist, die Rute so eine ausegeprägte Spitzenaktion hat und sehr Sensibel ist.



Hi, die Baitjigger H hat keine Spitzenaktion. Die wird sehr schnell progressiv, ist dabei aber ziemlich steif - schwer zu beschreiben, am besten mal anfassen. Mit einer 4000er Rolle ist sie jedenfalls sehr schön in der Balance (insgesamt hat die Rute für mein Empfinden eine sehr schöne Balance für einen Stock von der Stange).
Bzgl. Sensibilität: Bei uns an der Weser bekomme ich 17Gr. Köpfe noch gut mit, dadrunter wird's schwer und geht eigt. nur zuverlässig über die Schnur.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

@Colli: Ja, die Blinker-Redaktion hatte das Modell -72gr WG, anscheinend hat die ganze Redaktion hat die Rute durchgenudelt und war wohl auch sehr zufrieden.
Aber Achtung, ich weiß nicht ob dein Händler die Rute schon hat, wir haben ja einen kleinen Teil für uns einfliegen lassen - wie die anderen Händler das gehandhabt haben, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Frag ihn mal ob er die Rute ins Programm genomen hat - er gehört ja auch zur EK-Gemeinschaft, aber die Händler bestellen nicht immer auch die gleichen Artikel.


----------



## Colli_HB (19. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Sind bestellt aber noch nicht eingetroffen. Hab gestern gleich gefragt ;-)


----------



## master030 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

@ makomatic

Danke für deine info habe jetzt die kamasu lure bestellt. 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*



master030 schrieb:


> @ makomatic
> Danke für deine info habe jetzt die kamasu lure bestellt.
> Mfg Daniel



Glückwunsch! Hier mal ein kurzes Video, damit ihr mal seht was für Köder man damit ohne Probleme fischen kann...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Xu93-5C3GDQ


----------



## master030 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Ja danke das Video kenn ich bereits. 

Bin am Sonntag auf dem bodden auf Hecht und zander unterwegs mal sehen wie sie sich schlägt zusammen mit meiner neuen rocksweeper nano 902.

Kann es kaum noch erwarten. 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## HechtJogi (27. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Hab sie mir jetzt auch zugelegt...  Bin gespannt wie sie sich fischt. Erwarte sie am Samstag in der Post. Hoffentlich läuft betr. dem Versand alles glatt, damit ich am Samstag, Sonntag, Montag, Dienstag direkt losziehen kann. :>


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. September 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

@Hechtjogi: hast du bei uns bestellt oder bei unseren Partnern?
Wir verschicken mit DPD und die liefern Samstags nicht aus... Bei den anderen weiß ich nicht mit welchem Anbieter die verschicken.


----------



## Martinowitsch (12. November 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Servus,
jetzt hab ich die Rute ja seit ein paar Monaten getestet und find sie richtig gut. Qualitativ sehr schön verarbeitet. Bis auf den Zierring des Rollenhalters, der ist schon nach der ersten halben Stunde lose gewesen. War aber schnell mit etwas 2K Kleber wieder fixiert und ich denke das sollte nicht als Qualitätskriterium dienen. Der Griff, Rollenhalter und Ringwicklung ist tadellos und optisch wirklich ansprechend. 
Die Rückmeldung der Rute ist extrem sensibel, jedoch benötigt man schon ein paar Gramm am anderen Ende der Leine. Das angegebene Wurfgewicht ist etwas tief angesetzt, wie schon mal geschrieben. Bei uns in der Donau 16er bis 18er Gummis mit bis 40g Kopf in der starken Strömung, dafür ist sie gemacht. Im ruhigeren Wasser zum Hechtjiggen mit noch etwas größeren Gummis auch absolut top. Mittlerweile nehm ich sie auch gerne vom Ufer als quasi "lange Jerke" für z.B. die großen Slider oder 14er Zalts her, da ich erstens etwas weiter werfen kann und etwas weiter von der Uferkante weg komme. Auch für mittlere Swimbaits wie 19er 4play oder den Pikekiller von Balzer animiert sie sehr gut. Allerdings zieh ich da nimmer voll durch sondern schlenz sie eher. Die obere Grenze würde ich auch bei etwa 100g ziehen. 
Fazit: Klasse Rute!! Ich werd mir denk ich die Barraku in 2,70 mal genauer ansehen...

An anderer Stelle hab ich schon mal gefragt bzgl der optisch doch sehr frappierenden Ähnlichkeit zu den Tailwalk Muddy Ruten. Weiß jemand was darüber? Glaub irgendwie immer noch, die stammen aus dem selben Werk und sind nicht nur einfache Nachbauten, dafür ist sie "zu" gut. 
Was ich auch nicht so ganz verstehe is die Australienflagge auf dem Blank, was hat das Teil denn mit Australien zu tun? |kopfkrat


----------



## siloaffe (12. November 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*



Martinowitsch schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht so ganz verstehe is die Australienflagge auf dem Blank, was hat das Teil denn mit Australien zu tun? |kopfkrat




Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist Taipan die Edelmarke der J.C. (James Cock) Gruppe und J.C. ist ne Australische Marke Welche die Nationalflagge als markenübergreifendes Firmenlogo nutzt.....


----------



## master030 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Taipan Kamasu Lure*

Ich habe die Rute jetz seit zwei Monaten kann bisher nichts negatives finden,  werde im Frühjahr nochmal ausführlicher berichten,  wenn es eine langzeiterfahrung gibt. 

Mfg Daniel


----------

